# tmc nutrasoil with CBS?



## ShrimpKeeper (7 Jun 2014)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has had success using this product with CBS in there tanks? I know most people use ebi gold but the TMC soil is easier to get at my LFS,Is there much difference between these products?


----------



## Alastair (8 Jun 2014)

ShrimpKeeper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had success using this product with CBS in there tanks? I know most people use ebi gold but the TMC soil is easier to get at my LFS,Is there much difference between these products?



Hi

I've used and am using the tmc nutrasoil in shrimp tanks and works really well. Nice grain shape keeps ph low along with gh etc, feeds plants and shrimp seem happy as with other shrimp substrates. You need to give a couple of weeks for any possible ammonia to leech out. 
Aesthetically I prefer it


----------

